# USC SCA MFA 2018



## spicystanislaus (Mar 26, 2018)

hi all,

i'm starting to look into housing and would LOVE nothing more than to room with a fellow SCA-er!  

i unfortunately can't make it to the admitted students day so i figured i'd make a forum for all of us here, if maybe someone else is looking for a roommate too. so if you're moving out to USC on your lonesome like me and need a roommate, i am looking in the los feliz/echo park/silver lake areas, but would be open to anything else too  

congrats again to everybody!


----------



## Avec Love (Mar 26, 2018)

have you considered the graduate housing option?


----------



## spicystanislaus (Mar 26, 2018)

it seems like it's more expensive than private rooms i've been seeing – and i've only seen shared rooms available!


----------



## Anja (Mar 27, 2018)

Great idea to start this thread!

I won’t be able to come to Admitted Students Day either since I live overseas. I’ve been looking into housing though too and have applied for Graduate Housing (but haven’t been able to choose a room yet). The problem is that I won’t be in LA until a few days before classes start, I don’t have a car, I don’t know anyone in the area and have only been on vacation there once in my life lol

I’d love to get an apartment with someone but it just seems like it would make things even more complicated. What do you think? Or how far in advance are you planning and will you have a car? I’m a little nervous about getting organized at the other end of the world on my own not knowing anyone  (not scarred just worried a bit - and excited of course!)


----------

